# New Arrival.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I bought this with some of the cash I received for my birthday last week. The 710 forbade me from buing a new watch with it, and after several "heated" debates (I'm not allowed to argue with her!) she relented and let me buy a new camera.







After searching 'tinternet and reading countless reviews of the cameras within my budget, and missing out on a cracking deal in Argos for the S1730 (all stores within my area and home delivery were sold out) I found this one on offer in Asda at Â£97.00. I was after a camera with a minimum of 10mp and the highest optical zoom available. The S1500 ticks both boxes with 10mp and 12x optical zoom. I haven't played with the manual settings yet as I'm still getting to grips with the point and shoot modes. I don't seem to pick things up as quick as I used to. :to_become_senile: All in all I'm very pleased with the results so far. Here's a few pics I took in the garden yesterday afternoon. Any comments/criticisms will be welcome, as would comments from anyone who owns/ has owned this model of camera.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A couple more pics.



















I'm still getting to grips with the macro settings.


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

LOVE THE DOGS!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jl9139 said:


> LOVE THE DOGS!


Thanks, they belong to the eldest daughter. Wr're looking after them while she and the grandsons are living it up in Tenerife for the next two weeks. We've got them all for the weekend then two of them are going into kennels on Monday, as they are a wee bit of a handful at times.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like you get a lot for the money, surprised how little you paid! Nice shots :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> Looks like you get a lot for the money, surprised how little you paid! Nice shots :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike, I'm happy with the camera so far, it really is a cracking piece of kit for the money.


----------



## VDG (Apr 24, 2010)

thunderbolt said:


> jl9139 said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE THE DOGS!
> ...


these two look like trouble


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

VDG said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > jl9139 said:
> ...


The old boy at the back is fine, but the one eating a plant pot is still a puppy and a pain in the a r s e .:lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm off to Kenya for my honeymoon later on in the year & I've been after a camera with decent zoom for a while now. I've been looking at getting a Panasonic Lumix & have even bid on a few on eBay but have always lost out. These are used cameras that usually end up going for a price similar to that of this brand new Fuji. My Dad has a Lumix bridge camera (can't remember which model) & he rates it highly. The Panasonic (when new) is in a different price league to the Fuji, & also has a Leica lens, so is more than likely the better camera, but at the price this Fuji seems too good an opportunity to miss - so I've ordered one online & I'm now (im)patiently waiting for an email from Asda telling me that I can go & pick it up!

I'd just like to say many thanks for the heads up John :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm off to Kenya for my honeymoon later on in the year & I've been after a camera with decent zoom for a while now. I've been looking at getting a Panasonic Lumix & have even bid on a few on eBay but have always lost out. These are used cameras that usually end up going for a price similar to that of this brand new Fuji. My Dad has a Lumix bridge camera (can't remember which model) & he rates it highly. The Panasonic (when new) is in a different price league to the Fuji, & also has a Leica lens, so is more than likely the better camera, but at the price this Fuji seems too good an opportunity to miss - so I've ordered one online & I'm now (im)patiently waiting for an email from Asda telling me that I can go & pick it up!
> 
> I'd just like to say many thanks for the heads up John :thumbup:


My pleasure,my local Asda had them in stock so I was lucky enough to have a good look before I bought it. Having read a shedfull of reviews on various models in the Fuji range the S1500 was the top one. A few people had upgraded to newer models and then gone back to the 1500 having been very disappointed with them. 

Have a great time on your honeymoon.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off to Kenya for my honeymoon later on in the year & I've been after a camera with decent zoom for a while now. I've been looking at getting a Panasonic Lumix & have even bid on a few on eBay but have always lost out. These are used cameras that usually end up going for a price similar to that of this brand new Fuji. My Dad has a Lumix bridge camera (can't remember which model) & he rates it highly. The Panasonic (when new) is in a different price league to the Fuji, & also has a Leica lens, so is more than likely the better camera, but at the price this Fuji seems too good an opportunity to miss - so I've ordered one online & I'm now (im)patiently waiting for an email from Asda telling me that I can go & pick it up!
> ...


Must admit that I was tempted to go to my local Asda & see if they had one, but it was Sunday afternoon & I couldn't be bothered after having a busy Saturday night/Sunday morning so I ended up ordering it online instead - I'm in no particular rush for the camera but I can't wait to have a go with it ........ it's like getting a new watch :blink:

Kenya will be brilliant & we're very much looking forward to going  :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


Next time you're in there, have a look to see if they still have their SD cards on offer. I bought a 4gb for the camera for Â£7.95. Gives about 780 photos at max resolution, or over 2000 if you drop a setting.  IIRC the camera will take up to a 32gb card.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I need to say thanks too, if you hadnt have said how good yours was i may have ignored this when i saw it on T-Z.

Saw yours John in Tesco, its a great size but the AA batteries put me off


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pics, wish I could take one's like that with the camera I bought from Asda.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> I need to say thanks too, if you hadnt have said how good yours was i may have ignored this when i saw it on T-Z.
> 
> Saw yours John in Tesco, its a great size but the AA batteries put me off


To be honest Mike, the AA batteries were a requirement for me as my little Nikon has rechargeable batteries and these are now deteriorating, only lasting for about 35 shots each charge. I like the thought of being able to get fresh batteries from just about anywhere. I'm using alkalines at the moment, but I'll eventually get round to buying some lithium ones.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> To be honest Mike, the AA batteries were a requirement for me as my little Nikon has rechargeable batteries and these are now deteriorating, only lasting for about 35 shots each charge. I like the thought of being able to get fresh batteries from just about anywhere. I'm using alkalines at the moment, but I'll eventually get round to buying some lithium ones.


I just remember the digital cameras that went through them in no time 

I expect the modern cameras now are more efficient, hows yours?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest Mike, the AA batteries were a requirement for me as my little Nikon has rechargeable batteries and these are now deteriorating, only lasting for about 35 shots each charge. I like the thought of being able to get fresh batteries from just about anywhere. I'm using alkalines at the moment, but I'll eventually get round to buying some lithium ones.
> ...


Very good so far, I'm getting about 300 shots from a set of Duracell Ultra, apparently the lithium AAs are good for well over 600 shots but at about Â£7 for a set of 4 they should be.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I picked mine up from Asda yesterday & took it round to show my Dad. We were both impressed with it - but the thing that surprised me most is how small the Fuji is when compared to his Panasonic Lumix (FZ50) & it's only slightly bigger than one of my (admittedly quite old) digital compacts.

I've not had chance to take many photo's with it yet but I'll try & take it to Roundhay Park with me on Saturday & see what shots I get. I've got Duracell (alkali) AA's in it at the moment - I also like the fact that you can get new batteries for it just about anywhere - & they seem to be lasting quite well so far, despite my Dad switching it on & off 100's of times yesterday!

there are without doubt better cameras available but for the money I think it's a cracker - thanks again :thumbup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> I picked mine up from Asda yesterday & took it round to show my Dad. We were both impressed with it - but the thing that surprised me most is how small the Fuji is when compared to his Panasonic Lumix (FZ50) & it's only slightly bigger than one of my (admittedly quite old) digital compacts.
> 
> I've not had chance to take many photo's with it yet but I'll try & take it to Roundhay Park with me on Saturday & see what shots I get. I've got Duracell (alkali) AA's in it at the moment - I also like the fact that you can get new batteries for it just about anywhere - & they seem to be lasting quite well so far, despite my Dad switching it on & off 100's of times yesterday!
> 
> there are without doubt better cameras available but for the money I think it's a cracker - thanks again :thumbup:


Nice one Paul, I'm glad you're happy with it. One thing I'm sure I'll forget is that you need to change the settings for which batteries you use in the set up menu. Have fun and I'll look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Tok a few photo's of my black kinetic diver this morning - one shot turned out nice but it's too big to post so I cropped it a bit & uploaded it to Photobucket - what do you think? This is taken on super-macro which focuses in to 2cm's. So far I'm well chuffed with the camera - I'll try to take some long distance/zoom comparison shots this weekend


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pic Paul. I'm still not getting any decent macro shots yet but I rediscovered my tripod in the back of the wardrobe the other day so I'll try again using that.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I seem to be getting the hang of this macro lark a bit more now I think. 

I took these this afternoon while the 710 was having 40 winks in the sun.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Getting there John. Are you using a tripod and timer?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> Getting there John. Are you using a tripod and timer?


Thanks Mike, no tripod or timer for those. The watch was on my left wrist and the camera was in my right hand! :yes: Granted I was sitting down when I took them. Unfortunately I've not been left alone long enough to get the tripod out yet. :lol:


----------

